# Update to my story



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

Married about a year ago after dating 4.5 years.

Basically wife became distant the whole year of marriage.

Saw a couple emails dated during our honeymoon from another married man who lives in another state. Nothing sexual. Just "i miss you, etc"

Well, checked phone records. 1000's of calls to this POS over the past 2 years! She was calling him at work, from my house, during vacations, during the honeymoon! WTF??!

This Long distance affair had been going on under my nose for the last 2 years. Started about the time I proposed and continued. 

She walked out on my and we divorced a few weeks ago.

When I origianlly found the emails, she said "just a work friend from a different plant". But then I found the phone records and saw the extreme amount of calls going on. 10-15 calls per day everyday.

My questions: Why the HELL did she marry me in the first place? 

I have no contact and she moved to florida. How do I cope with being so betrayed. I loved this girl/wife and she obviously wasn't in love with me the past 2 years! 

Thoughts


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe she was just looking for some stablity and security.

Often the EA partner is not some one worth marring and just provides a exciting and taboo relationship that feeds her fantasy. Where you on the other hand are a paycheck and the nice guy.

Who is this other man, maybe he's a bad boy type?

Basicly you offer one thing to this women and the other man offers something completely different.

You were lucky she bailed, this women is broken!

Most likely commitment issues along with boundries issues top that off with entitlement issues and you have one screwed up chick.


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

Well shes 30 and he's 45 married with kids. I'm 34.

I've heard he's "edgy" whatever the hell that means.


I just can't believe the amount of calls going back and forth for the past two years. This all started before I proposed, and continued after marriage for a year and to this date is still going on.

I just feel so crushed that she could've done this to me. The past 2 years while this was going on I was so in love etc. and I thought she was with me. 

Just having a hard time bc of the frequency of calls going on. She called him on my honeymoon. On my birthday. And just not ONE call, but numerous.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Expose him to his wife, what scum!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Please, please, please tell the OMW.

That poor woman has an absolute right to know. The two of them have ruined two marriages.

Edgy, shmedgy - more like immoral creep.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

Tryingtobreath said:


> I have no contact and she moved to florida. How do I cope with being so betrayed. I loved this girl/wife and she obviously wasn't in love with me the past 2 years!


Learn from it.

I have been with more than one woman that basically screwed up my life as well BUT it taught me to stay away from that type and to see signs that most people overlook. When I see red flags I take them seriously now. 

She'll crash and burn in time, do your own thing and not worry about her. The day you stop caring will be the day you hear she has hit rock bottom.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell his wife and put him on cheaterville.com. Its your moral duty.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Be glad he took her off your hands. 

This is the type of woman who has no problem living the double life. Compartmentalizer-extraordinaire. Fantastic liar. Self-centered beyond belief. Zero empathy. A taker.

She's broken, personality-disordered, etc.

You never knew the real her, hence you cannot have loved the real her. You loved the version of her you created in your mind.

Learn from it, and move on. At least you had no kids to complicate things.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, just count your blessings you found out before she got to take half of your possessions.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel your pain, and so do a lot of the men here. I think she wanted the wedding. The other guy could not give her one, you could. You are lucky that it ended as fast as it did, I made mine long and painful for no real reason. Sorry that you are part of this club that no one thinks that they will join. You do have a choice to have a bright future if you want or you could be like stupid me and morn someone that never loved you. Your choice!Good luck David


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Edgy... LOL one of my college room mates had the bad boy thing down hardcore. In a 9 day stretch he did 8 different women and the only reason it wasn't 9 is he slept from 4 pm the last Saturday all the way until Monday morning. 

Bad boy works for getting laid!

Interesting experience living with one. I have some AWESOME stories.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Expose him to his wife, what scum!


:iagree:

I really think you should.


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

Most definitely expose to the OMW! Ruin his life like he ruined yours. Let his wife know what a worthless piece of **** she's married to. And while I don't think I'd stay with a girl who cheated on me for two years, that's your best chance of getting back with her if you're so inclined.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there, 

consider yourself lucky, I agree the OMW has a right to know and chose how her life plays out with the low life she is married to. 
if someone knew about your wife wouldn't you want them to tell you?
then move on and start your life again with someone who actually has some morals.
what she did was cruel and thoughtless you should not waste another moment on her.
affairs never work out, you sit back and watch the karma bus hit her full force.
the best revenge is living a better life than the one you had with her.
make that happen.


----------

